# Ford Chevrolet or Dodge



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My 2002 Chevy Express van has almost 350,000 miles and runs good, but now I am having issues with the front end. I dont want to spend 800 bucks fixing it with so many miles on it, plus it uses about 4 quarts of oil in 700 miles. 

Me thinks its time to retire the mule. Problem is what to get.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the E-350


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Honda is going to come out with a work truck that blows all other makers out of the water, including toyota like I own.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Honda is going to come out with a work truck that blows all other makers out of the water, including toyota like I own.


Got any links or pics?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> Got any links or pics?


 
Nope, but it's in the works for honda. You know how their motors are for pressure washers, lawnmowers, anything generator related including their automobiles. 


It's almost impossible to damage those motors, short of running them without oil.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Honda is going to come out with a work truck that blows all other makers out of the water, including toyota like I own.


If it is a real truck like their pickup was a real truck, I'll pass.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> If it is a real truck like their pickup was a real truck, I'll pass.


 

From the underbelly of production line murmurs.... it's a takeoff of the ridgeline, ridgeline is going to be discontinued.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> From the underbelly of production line murmurs.... it's a takeoff of the ridgeline, ridgeline is going to be discontinued.


That is hardly a worktruck!
Honda is not as bulletproof as you might think I.E: our brand new holomatro pump for our jaws of life has a honda egine and has been in the shop numerous times for failure to start. Turns out it was a bad design by Honda most fire departments are having trouble with this model engine from Honda including our neighbor 5 miles away. Honda will not fix the problem the right way they keep replacing the carb with the same POS that keeps failing. Good thing we have a backup!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> That is hardly a worktruck!
> Honda is not as bulletproof as you might think I.E: our brand new holomatro pump for our jaws of life has a honda egine and has been in the shop numerous times for failure to start. Turns out it was a bad design by Honda most fire departments are having trouble with this model engine from Honda including our neighbor 5 miles away. Honda will not fix the problem the right way they keep replacing the carb with the same POS that keeps failing. Good thing we have a backup!


 
Correct... the ridgeline serves no purpose in the trades. 


That's the first I've heard of issues with a honda component. I've been using a honda motor for 5 years on my misting system... reliable. 

Back in the day when I poured floors in concrete, the governing rule of choice for trowel machines was anything with a honda motor on it... which in turn was the most stolen ones off a jobsite as well.


But, I know they are not perfect. 


I'd go with a ford work truck again given the 3 choices. Seen too many victims to chevrolet, stupid idiotic problems like handles not lasting on van doors, ridiculous.

Ford runs the shows for fleets. Always has, always will.


Would never consider a dodge because I'm not that stupid.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Correct... the ridgeline serves no purpose in the trades.
> 
> That's the first I've heard of issues with a honda component. I've been using a honda motor for 5 years on my misting system... reliable.
> 
> ...


Only way I would consider a dodge truck is if it is a diesel (because dodge diesels have cummins in them). 

The 6.0, 6.4, etc. powerstrokes are horrible engines that's why I wouldn't consider a ford unless It has the older 7.3 diesel in it, or if it is a gas burner. 

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> Only way I would consider a dodge truck is if it is a diesel (because dodge diesels have cummins in them).
> 
> The 6.0, 6.4, etc. powerstrokes are horrible engines that's why I wouldn't consider a ford unless It has the older 7.3 diesel in it, or if it is a gas burner.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
Everyone I know that owns a dodge truck has undercarriage issues or incidents where there's a leak in the a/c system, can't find it, $1800+ or $2600 to fix. I know two people right now driving a dodge truck without AC in this heat here for that very reason. 


Love the cab space though... freaking awesome.

Total agreement on the cummins motor. 

Ford lost their 7.3 and if my ford had that powerplant it'd still be in the driveway, paid off.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I hate to say it but my peronal truck is a 2003 f350 crewcab with the 6.0 and knock on wood no problems and almost 200k on it.
It has the banks kit on it and it is one bad mother when I let it go.:yes:
My father in law has a 06 chevy with a 6.0 gas and when it was in the shop he hooked mine to his stock trailer and said he had to keep checking the mirrors because he couldn't believe it was behind him with a load of cattle!:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> I hate to say it but my peronal truck is a 2003 f350 crewcab with the 6.0 and knock on wood no problems and almost 200k on it.
> It has the banks kit on it and it is one bad mother when I let it go.:yes:
> My father in law has a 06 chevy with a 6.0 gas and when it was in the shop he hooked mine to his stock trailer and said he had to keep checking the mirrors because he couldn't believe it was behind him with a load of cattle!:laughing:


 
My 06' could pull anything... it was solid, but that's expected for 1' frame rails. You were lucky... hebron fire department filed a class action lawsuit against ford for those 6.0's for all the downtime they had with those motors.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The way It was explained to me is if you install head studs, do a egr delete, aftermarket injectors, and new head gaskets then those 6.0's 6.4's etc are decent motors, but that's A lot of work and a lot of money.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Cummins start right up in the cold also, no problems at all.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> The way It was explained to me is if you install head studs, do a egr delete, aftermarket injectors, and new head gaskets then those 6.0's 6.4's etc are decent motors, but that's A lot of work and a lot of money.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
I agree with that also. My head studs were replaced under warranty after the egr cooler was messing up. 


If you pay someone to do the above mentioned what you wrote, 10gs easily when injectors are in the hundreds, a piece.


I'm going to build a video of my CAT 3116 starting yesterday.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I sure wish ford would start putting cummins diesels in their trucks or go back to the old 7.3

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## socalplmr1 (May 27, 2012)

I like the Chevy ride over the Ford...but in the past I think we got more mile for the buck outta Ford...
6 - 2006 Chevy Express 3500 vans...all are at about 200,000 or so...all are starting to have some serious issues...water leaks in the heads on the 6.0, and various transmission problems..

Time for some new ones... I guess.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

A buddy of mine said ford was gonna be scrapping the e series van and stickin with the transits. Have you heard anything like this?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Abel Plumber said:


> A buddy of mine said ford was gonna be scrapping the e series van and stickin with the transits. Have you heard anything like this?



I don't see it happening, I think the E is a better seller than the express.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Freightliner MT45 12' body. Cummins and allison combo. Used ones on Ebay are going for under 20k.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Gmc.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber (Jun 23, 2010)

The new Ford Transit Vans:
http://media.ford.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=35710

http://www.autoblog.com/2011/10/05/ford-transit-van-coming-to-america-as-kansas-city-built-t-series/


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

If I was going to buy brand new it would be Ford. Mostly because they didn't need a bail out. If I was looking at a used vehicle not sure it matters. Dodge gets a bad rep, but there 318/360 engines our reliable engines.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Pump it! Pump it real good!*



DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm going to build a video of my CAT 3116 starting yesterday.


 
FIN.


This is a 96' Chevrolet TopKick with a Caterpillar 3116 motor. Hadn't been started since October of last year. Kept the batteries inside at a warm 70 degrees, charged them briefly 3-4 times a month during that time. 


Spot the obvious screwup and I'll give ya a damn cookie.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

pumping the petal ain't the best thing to do.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Did you get that thing fixed Dunbar? I quit watching before the starter dropped out of that thing! :thumbup:
Our dozer at the farm is an old 1976 IIRC 1450 case sets from about sept till after the spring rains and starts before it turns over all the way!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the dodge dakota always have. To me there are a true mid sized truck. 

Work vans I got to say ford. They seem to be the longest lasting


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> If it is a real truck like their pickup was a real truck, I'll pass.


The wife had a ridgeline. Total piece of junk


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

No experience here with Dodge. 

Ford seems to be a more durable tool for non-owner operators. 

We still have only GM vans since our fleet pricing is so much better with them. If the price were closer I would probably use Ford. 

In addition to that, I still have a real bad taste in my mouth over the bail out deal GM received.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

affordabledrain said:


> I like the dodge dakota always have. To me there are a true mid sized truck.
> 
> Work vans I got to say ford. They seem to be the longest lasting


I used to have a '98 Dakota. I was pleased with it.

Currently, my work van is an '01 E150 Cargo van. 258,+++ miles. Still runs strong with no leaks. (knocking on wood).

I would prefer a 250 or 350 though because of suspension.

I don't think I'd by a Dodge though. I hear too many horror stories about Sprinters being in the shop too much. (maintenance issues)


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

First child was just born so I got rid of my '94 chevy cab/chassis with aluminum enclosed utility bod and bought a 2011 Silverado 2500HD quad cab 6'6" bed. 0% financing for 72 months sold me (+ some other incentives). I feel like I can go anywhere and do anything. 1 truck for work and family. I love that dang truck. I feel like I can go anywhere and do anything. Somewhat limited on space, but 95% of my work is within a 5 mile radius of my home, so I don't have to keep nearly as much stock on the truck as some of you all do. 


I'm really interested to see that new Ford van. Looks better than the new Nissan work vans. I wonder if the Ford will have a tall version too?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats on the kid but you better save your money. Think filling up that gas tank is expensive....buy diapers or formula.


----------



## Paton plumbing (Jan 3, 2012)

I had enough of my 94 gmc p30 breaking down and went on the hunt looking at slightly used gm and ford vans a couple of sprinters and a cube van , finally decided to go with the Nissan nv2500 with the v8 , tall roof 36k Canadian 0% finance . So far I love it has just over 3,000 km.


----------

